# 70's Tunes



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## gipper (Apr 15, 2016)

Muhammed said:


>


The Orange Album was a much better version of Going Down...my buddies and I played this at 10 more times than I can count.

Great tune...


----------



## gipper (Apr 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Love the Allman Brothers...but this might be their best blues tune.

It is a terrible lost for all of us that Duane died that dead in 1971.  He was one of the greatest guitar players of all time....


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


My 18 month old kid was rocking to that. I'm gonna play it again.


----------



## gipper (Apr 15, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


IMO that is one of the greatest rock tunes of all time.  Piano, great guitar, good vocals....oh man it has it all.  I would play it at 10 right now, but my college aged daughter is of course, still sleeping.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


>


Quaaludes, man.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)

LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 15, 2016)

All of my favorites are from my newest favorite singer, late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If only I had officially discovered him sooner.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


>





Jezus, I haven't heard that in forever.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Same here, I hadn't heard that since it came out, couldn't remember the name and couldn't find it. Finally found it about a year ago on youtube by mistake. Time goes by way too fast.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


>



One of my favorites.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2016)

The lyrics to this are some great writing, this is a poem really.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)

LOL!  10 hours of Popcorn.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 15, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...





That song was on the first album I ever owned.  











1. Looking Glass - Brandy (You're A Fine Girl) (3:05)
2. Daniel Boone - Beautiful Sunday (3:04)
3. Lighthouse - Sunny Days (4:16)
4. Mouth & Macneal - How Do You Do? (4:05)
5. The Hollies - Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress) (3:17)
6. Donny Osmond - Go Away Little Girl (2:32)
7. O'Jays - Back Stabbers (3:05)
8. Raspberries - Go All The Way (3:20)
9. Andy & David Williams - Fly Pretty Baby (3:34)
10. Rod Stewart - Maggie May (5:09)
11. Bobby Vinton - Sealed With A Kiss (2:49)
12. Cher - Gypsys, Tramps & Thieves (2:38)
13. Dr Hook & The Medicine Show - Sylvia's Mother (3:48)
14. Donny Osmond - Sweet & Innocent (3:05)
15. Argent - Hold Your Head Up (3:47)
16. Eric Clapton - Let It Rain (5:02)
17. Slade - Mama Weer All Crazee Now (3:45)
18. Bulldog - No (2:38)
19. Five Man Electrical Band - Money Back Guarantee (3:23)
20. Rick Springfield - Speak To The Sky (2:44)
21. Albert Hammond - Down By The River (3:02)
22. Gallery - I Believe In Music (2:38)


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 16, 2016)

In top 20 of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 16, 2016)

Yea, it is so good to hear a long forgotten song.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 17, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> In top 20 of my favorite songs ever.



By the way Chris Rea wrote this for his teenage sister who had broken up with her boyfriend and thought it was the end of the world.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd*

or if you prefer... live in '77 in Oak-Town...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Heroes - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Breezin' - George Benson*


----------



## Desperado (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 20, 2016)

*This has to be one of my favorite songs of all time...*

*Miss Bonnie does this tune justice...

*


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## 1stRambo (Apr 20, 2016)

Yo, special song for you girl?

"GTP"


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2016)

*Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2016)

*Daybreaker - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 22, 2016)

my2¢ said:


>



Check the clothes. I remember people walking around like that!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 23, 2016)

*Rock N Roll High School - The Ramones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 23, 2016)

*I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2016)

The Gregg Allman Tour (1974)
21 piece Orchestra
Special Guest "*Cowboy*"


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Apr 26, 2016)

Opposite sides of the late 70s divide.


Patti Smith Group- Because the Night


Van McCoy- The Hustle


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## HUGGY (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 26, 2016)

RIP Billy Paul
*Me & Mrs. Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 26, 2016)

*Am I Black Enough For You - Billy Paul*


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


>




I've been trying to figure out who this guy looks like. He looks like Richard Dean Anderson who played McGuyver, dressed up like Dana Carvey on SNL doing the clueless British singer/songwriter bit.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)

From the 1971 album STREET CORNER TALKIN'


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Apr 29, 2016)

Foghat, 'I Just Want to Make Love to You,' from '…:


----------



## froggy (Apr 29, 2016)

KISS - Beth (official KISS video with remastered …:


----------



## froggy (Apr 29, 2016)

Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold:


----------



## froggy (Apr 29, 2016)

The Manhattans - Let's Just Kiss And Say GoodBye:


----------



## froggy (Apr 29, 2016)

Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next To You:


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2016)

*The Man With The Child In His Eyes - Kate Bush*


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 30, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> .


You have a horrible taste in music.

You suck!


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 30, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I like a lotta different types of music,  old videos,  and the 70's  history,  whatever dude,   feel free to be a stuck up prick full of yourself


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 30, 2016)

Uriah Heep "Stealin'" Live 1973


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2016)

*Born To Be Alive - Patrick Hernandez*


----------



## Bonzi (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

*Pop Musik - M*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

*Dance This Mess Around - B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

*Cruel To Be Kind - Nick Lowe*


----------



## konradv (May 1, 2016)

Joan Baez- Diamonds & Rust


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 1, 2016)

Muhammed said:


>


Seriously???


----------



## konradv (May 1, 2016)

Electric Light Orchestra- Mr Blue Sky


----------



## Bonzi (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (May 2, 2016)

I heard a good tune today that I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 2, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 2, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 2, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 2, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 2, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2016)

*Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus*


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 4, 2016)

If you were a teenager in the 70s you have a memory with this song.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 4, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



Awesome guitar work there


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 4, 2016)

...with Duane


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 4, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>




When I first heard this song I thought it was a spoof, the dumbest song ever. Of course you get a little older and start to appreciate originality and talent and I learned to really like this song.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

My favorite Allman Brothers song is Midnight Rider.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 6, 2016)

best decade for music


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2016)

Crosby, Stills & Nash - Cathedral


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

My favorite CSNY tune.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2016)

My favorite CSNY tune


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)

.... one of mine ....


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2016)

One of those cover songs...


----------



## froggy (May 8, 2016)

Kiss live in New York City Madison Square Garden …:


----------



## froggy (May 8, 2016)

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult:


----------



## Bonzi (May 9, 2016)




----------



## froggy (May 9, 2016)

Bruce Springsteen - Dancing In the Dark:


----------



## froggy (May 9, 2016)

Bruce Springsteen - I'm On Fire:


----------



## froggy (May 9, 2016)

EAGLES ~ "LYIN' EYES"    1977:


----------



## froggy (May 9, 2016)

Uriah Heep - Lady in black:


----------



## froggy (May 9, 2016)

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Off…:


----------



## froggy (May 9, 2016)

Cat's In The Cradle:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

Bonnie Raitt - "Love Has No Pride"


----------



## Geaux4it (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

Have to brag....

Seen Billy Preston in 1976...

Stuttgart Germany...

With the Rolling Freakin' Stones


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Have to brag....
> 
> Seen Billy Preston in 1976...
> 
> ...



I love the Stones.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

So do I...

The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Geaux4it (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

The Rolling Stones - Waiting On A Friend


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

The more I listen to the Stones...

The more I would like to have a bag of pot... 

the rolling stones - beast of burden


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

I love this song!  It is so awesome!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

rolling stones - under my thumb


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

The rolling stones-You can't always get what you want


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

My dad loved the Stones, especially Mick and Charlie Watts. He always laughed at the contrast between Mick and Charlie.  Mick was always acting crazy on stage, and Charlie was so subdued.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2016)

Mick was and still is just an (older version) of a extreme extrovert. Front man for the show. Salesman extraordinaire. Without Mick there more than likely would have not been 50+ years of music.


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mick was and still is just an (older version) of a extreme extrovert. Front man for the show. Salesman extraordinaire. Without Mick there more than likely would have not been 50+ years of music.



He's very entertaining.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Rod Stewart - Reason To Believe


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## westwall (May 11, 2016)

I don't think it made it here to the States till 1970.


----------



## westwall (May 11, 2016)




----------



## westwall (May 11, 2016)




----------



## westwall (May 11, 2016)




----------



## westwall (May 11, 2016)




----------



## westwall (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## westwall (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## namvet (May 11, 2016)




----------



## namvet (May 11, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Kris Kristofferson - Sunday Morning Coming Down

*First Released* May 1970


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

I learned recently (within the past year or so) that Black Magic Woman was actually a Fleetwood Mac song, when it was Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac.    Isn't that interesting?  I used to think it was a Santana original.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Bravo, Bravo, Bravo...


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Bravo, Bravo, Bravo...



Need Your Love So Bad is another beautiful song by Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac, but it was released in the 60s, so I can't post it here.  I think it's a remake, but it's a nice one.

I just posted it here.   

What are you listening to?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> but it was released in the 60s, so I can't post it here.



I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Fleetwood Mac - Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Fleetwood Mac - Hypnotized - 10/17/1975


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

Fleetwood Mac - Heroes Are Hard to Find


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Now THAT is an eclectic mix.

Donny Osmond and Eric Clapton on the same pressing..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2016)

Desperado said:


>



A sadly under rated band. Had they been 10 years later, they would have enjoyed great success.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Bravo, Bravo, Bravo...
> ...



How can I thank you? What a great tune. I have never heard it. The English Blues Bands are definitely worthy of great attributes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2016)

Perhaps the greatest blues song/performance of all time.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 12, 2016)

The Rolling Stones - Far Away Eyes


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)




----------



## gipper (May 12, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> The Rolling Stones - Far Away Eyes


That is a great tune.

Love the lyrics....too funny...

I was driving home early Sunday morning through Bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said, "You know you always have the Lord by your side"
And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you Lord


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

Did you know Tim Curry (Rocky Horror/IT) did a song in the 70's?  IT's terrible!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

This is a great blues tune by LZ!  (It's a remake but still awesome)


----------



## Yarddog (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

This one might be from the late 60s, but it does say 1974 on the video, so I'm posting it anyway.  I like it a lot.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

You have to listen to this one with headphones or ear buds.  It's just not the same if you don't.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## MaryL (May 13, 2016)

Dave Mason's "Shouldn't have took more the you gave". I am listening to it now.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 14, 2016)

Jethro Tull - Aqualung -1971


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 15, 2016)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Bonzi (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Granny (May 15, 2016)

midnight at the oasis - Bing


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 15, 2016)

The Who - Squeeze Box -1975


----------



## Bonzi (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 17, 2016)

The Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Women


----------



## Muhammed (May 18, 2016)




----------



## froggy (May 18, 2016)

Quiet Riot - Come on feel the noise:


----------



## froggy (May 18, 2016)

Elton John - Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleed…:


----------



## froggy (May 18, 2016)

Do you feel like we do Full Version:


----------



## froggy (May 18, 2016)

Green Grass and High Tides:


----------



## HaShev (May 19, 2016)

Mott The Hoople


----------



## Bonzi (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Hard to believe, Van Halen's first album was released 40 years ago. WTH!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 20, 2016)

REO Speedwagon - Ridin' The Storm Out (Original Studio Version)


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



On the radio, they did this really funny thing where they took away the music, and it was just DLR singing and doing his screeches.     I think it was to Running With the Devil.  It was so hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

Just imagine this song without the music.  

Great song though.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Just imagine this song without the music.
> 
> Great song though.






> On the radio, they did this really funny thing where they took away the music, and it was just DLR singing and doing his screeches.  I think it was to Running With the Devil. It was so hilarious!



You have that recorded? Or on youtube? Post it up. 

I loved Running With The Devil, this album came out right when I was getting into being a guitarist and it is so easy to play exactly as it sounds, including the solos,  yet you sound just like Eddie Van Halen. And then you listen to Eruption next and remember you are only mortal.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine this song without the music.
> ...



No, I just heard it on the radio.  Lol.  It was so funny.  Maybe I can find it.  I'll look and see.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine this song without the music.
> ...



Here's one!  Lol.    Found it right away, what do you know?


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That is hilarious. This was the launch point for every glam-rock singer of the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



David Lee Roth was the best though.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No doubt about it, he was the authentic original, all the rest were distant wannabes.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 23, 2016)

Nature's Way by Spirit


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 23, 2016)

Animal Zoo


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2016)

Joe Walsh & The James Gang - Walk away (1971, HD)


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2016)




----------



## froggy (May 24, 2016)

BAKER STREET - GERRY RAFFERTY - (1978):


----------



## froggy (May 24, 2016)

Gilbert O'Sullivan ~ Alone Again Naturally; with …:


----------



## froggy (May 24, 2016)

Copacabana - Barry Manilow:


----------



## froggy (May 24, 2016)

You Don't Mess Around With Jim by Jim Croce Lyrics:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 24, 2016)

"Wildfire" Spooky Tooth


----------



## froggy (May 26, 2016)

Long As I Can See The Light - Creedence Clearwate…:


----------



## Desperado (May 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (May 26, 2016)

Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On (1974):


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 27, 2016)

*Boys Don't Cry - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 27, 2016)

*Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury and the Blockheads*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 27, 2016)

*Lust For Life - Iggy Pop*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 27, 2016)

*Ça plane pour moi - Plastic Bertrand*


----------



## HaShev (May 28, 2016)

1976  Patti Smith emotional haunting vocals on this one


----------



## HaShev (May 28, 2016)

1978 Wreckless Eric doing the Monkees song
- (I'd Go The) Whole Wide World


----------



## HaShev (May 28, 2016)

One of the top songs ever to come out of the 70's-  Tuxedomoon "No Tears"


----------



## HaShev (May 28, 2016)

Just at the cut off 1979 to spark the new wave scene;
Flying Lizards "I want money"


----------



## Bonzi (May 28, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 2, 2016)

Got two reasons why I cry
away each lonely night
First one's named sweet Ann Marie
and she's my heart's delight
Second one is prison, baby
the sheriff's on my trail
And if he catches up with me
I'll spend my life in jail


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Computer Games - Mi-Sex*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 5, 2016)

*I'd Love to Change the World 1971

*


----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 10, 2016)

Toro said:


>



Cool songs Toro, have to love the B52s,  but it is a 70s music thread. There are also 80s and 90s music threads.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2016)

*Uriah Heep - The Wizard  1972*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 14, 2016)

*Turn The Page - Bob Seger*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 14, 2016)

^^^ My most favorite singer does that song in his shows here and there.   


God bless you and him and Bob Seger always!!!   

Holly


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 15, 2016)

First time in this section of USMB......... I am I said by Neil Diamond one of all time favorites. I can sing this song with my guitar.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 15, 2016)

Powerful voice of David Draiman of Disturbed.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 15, 2016)

I am trying to upload my video but I don't know how to block my face. My IT don't know it either. I think I'm going to fire her. LOL. I have several songs in YouTube.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 24, 2016)

I think this might have been released in the late 60s . . . maybe.  

Still, a great tune.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)

*Brewer And Shipley* - *One Toke Over The Line* *1971*


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

Uh oh!  I'm feeling a serious case of disco fever coming over me!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)

This one reminds of mdk!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 1, 2016)

I like Journey.  Lol.


----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 8, 2016)

Muhammed said:


>




Imagine what he could have done if he knew more than 3 chords.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Did you know Tim Curry (Rocky Horror/IT) did a song in the 70's?  IT's terrible!




All this great music, I guess that one was needed to remind that it wasn't all good.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



Hard to believe this was 40 years ago. For those who don't know, Eruption was just how Eddie Van Halen warmed up in the studio, it wasn't a song. One of the producers heard him playing it and said 'let's add it to the album'.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 8, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know Tim Curry (Rocky Horror/IT) did a song in the 70's?  IT's terrible!
> ...




Yeah, but i still like the memory of all that funky music,   being bad was half the fun


----------



## Kristian (Jul 8, 2016)

Mix Disco 70s:


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 8, 2016)

Out of The Runaways came Joan Jett and Lita Ford.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



My sister was a huge Partridge Family fan and she loved the older Partridge boy and she had all these albums which I heard over and over forever through the wall.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 8, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Out of The Runaways came Joan Jett and Lita Ford.



Lita Ford is good artist. How old today??



IsaacNewton said:


> and over forever through the wall.



Trump idea with border is cool.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>




This song was originally written as " A Horse with No Mane"      .... seriously !!!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 8, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wait, what?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 8, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lol!  Somehow, I am skeptical of your claim.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Well, I am seriously joking with you


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 8, 2016)

This is another one I like by America.  Such a pretty song.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Boys Don't Cry - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Gold - John Stewart featuring Stevie Nicks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin' - Journey*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 8, 2016)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Gold - John Stewart featuring Stevie Nicks*



There's a good one I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 9, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Imagine what he could have done if he knew more than 3 chords.


You probably don't even know what a chord is.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 9, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine what he could have done if he knew more than 3 chords.
> ...




I know more than three. If I shit my pants and molest young girls like him, can I one day be a washed up gun nut like he is?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 9, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Sounds like you are jealous of a better man than you.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 9, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...




Not that person. I won't even call him  a man. He's a spoiled pig.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 9, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Jelly


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 9, 2016)

wow I forgot what thread I was in, thought I was in FZ for a moment!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 9, 2016)

*Don't Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 9, 2016)

*Accidents Will Happen - Elvis Costello & The Attractions*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 9, 2016)

*Cruel To Be Kind - Nick Lowe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 9, 2016)

*Is She Really Going Out With Him - Joe Jackson*


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 9, 2016)

Kristian said:


> Mix Disco 70s:



Although it's old...... Most are being use in a ballroom dancing.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2016)

I WANNA BE ELECTED!



Submitted by the Alice Cooper 2016 presidential campaign.

I'm not Alice Cooper and I approve this message.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 14, 2016)

1973


----------



## HaShev (Jul 18, 2016)

1979 hidden gem
Humans-"I live in the City"


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 18, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Kinda makes you wonder how Nome, Alaska got it's name.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 19, 2016)

1978 Sports-"when you walk in the room"


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 21, 2016)

If it is a duplicate, blame Tom Horn...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 22, 2016)

*Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2016)

*Barracuda - Heart*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2016)

*Suavecito - Malo*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Jul 27, 2016)

1979 The Slits- "typical girls"


----------



## HaShev (Jul 27, 2016)

1978 Lene Lovich-"say when"


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Mr Mojo Risin


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2016)

*20th Century Boy - T.Rex*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2016)

*Local Girls - Graham Parker*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2016)

*Love Is The Drug - Roxy Music*


Video truncated... here's the full song...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)

Paul McCartney - "Another Day" 1971


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


The 1970's was mostly comprised of Funk and Disco.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> The 1970's was mostly comprised of Funk and Disco.



Not in my world...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)

Uriah Heep - The Wizard 1972


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)

Savoy Brown - Tell Mama 1971


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)

The Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues (Live) 1971


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)

Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick 1972


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 31, 2016)

Steely Dan - Deacon Blues 1977


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Driver's Seat - Sniff 'n the Tears*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2016)

*2-4-6-8 Motorway - Tom Robertson Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Homicide - 999*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Black Betty - Ram Jam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar*


----------



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2016)

1979 Yachts "Mantovani's Hits"


----------



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2016)

1979 The Shoes "Tomorrow Night"


----------



## HaShev (Aug 6, 2016)

1978 X-Ray Spex "Art-I-Ficial"


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Aug 6, 2016)

With 45 pages of posts, I am figuring that all the well known bits are already posted. No matter, that leaves the real gems to be posted now.
From a 1973 TOGWT broadcast, here is The Sensational Alex Harvey Band's Faith Healer. (Covered later on by The Cult)


----------



## HaShev (Aug 12, 2016)

1979 The SPORTS-"Suspicious Minds"
(Aussie new wave power pop with 
Joe Jackson like vocals)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 19, 2016)

Joy - Apollo 100


----------



## baileyn45 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 2, 2016)

Here kitty kitty. Something to be said for leaving just enough to the imagination. Schwinnnggg!


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 3, 2016)

Yell Help - Elton John


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 6, 2016)

From King Crimson 1970 LP Lizard, Prince Rupert Awakes, featuring Yes frontman Jon Anderson on vocals:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Hanging On The Telephone - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Sunday Girl - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Heart Of Glass - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*One Way Or Another - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Picture This - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*(I'm Always Touched By Your) Presence Dear - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Rip Her To Shreds - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Denis - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Dreaming - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

Technically released as a single in 1980, but from the 1979 album "Eat To The Beat," so it's included here...

*Atomic - Blondie*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2016)

*Pasties and a G-String - Tom Waits*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2016)

*The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) - Tom Waits*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2016)

*(Get A) Grip (On Yourself) - The Stranglers*


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 18, 2016)

From the Pure Pop For Now People LP, this is Nick Lowe & So It Goes:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 28, 2016)

From a live concert ©1976, the Amazing Blue Öyster Cult with Dominance & Submission, (the skip in the middle of the vid is an Eric Bloom rant that was edited out by the video owner):


----------



## konradv (Nov 29, 2016)

Dr. John "The Night Tripper"- Right Place Wrong Time


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## peabody (Dec 10, 2016)

Greatest 70's album of all time. (1968 actually, but close enough)


----------



## konradv (Dec 10, 2016)

Traffic- John Barleycorn Must Die


----------



## gipper (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Dec 16, 2016)

George Benson- On Broadway


----------



## konradv (Dec 16, 2016)

Jackie DeShannon- Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Toro (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jan 2, 2017)

Post #500 on this thread, all good stuff...
Lou Reed followed up his commercially successful 1972 album, Transformer, with the disquieting Berlin in 1973. The Bob Ezrin produced opus featured some of Lou's best music ever; haunting, powerful, beautiful, tragic & horrible all in one unsugar-coated dose. This is the final track, Sad Song:


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2017)

BB&A 1973 live in Japan.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2017)

BB&A 1973 live in Japan.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jan 14, 2017)

In 1976, former Byrd's frontman, Roger McGuinn released his solo album Cardiff Rose. This is Jolly Roger, with vid excerpts from Master & Commander. ARRRR maties!


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you want to race?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2017)

From 1979 original i think


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 21, 2017)

Just a cover tune, but i wanted to give props to the 11 year old girl singing it. she was awsome!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)

And if the band you're in starts playing different tunes
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Feb 22, 2017)

Delaney & Bonnie- Only You Know and I Know


----------



## namvet (Feb 22, 2017)

konradv said:


> Delaney & Bonnie- Only You Know and I Know



originally done by Dave Mason


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 22, 2017)

In 1969–1970, Mason toured with Delaney and Bonnie and Friends, along with Eric Clapton and George Harrison.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 28, 2017)

Square Dance anyone?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)

Jump in  any time Coyote.


----------



## froggy (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Square Dance anyone?



Not from 70s


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>







Their best song.

Here's one of my favs...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>







The Who is my favorite band by far.  This is an excellent choice, and so is this one!


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2017)

And then there is this one!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)

Epic song. Faggotry aside, I don't care, that's kickass.


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Epic song. Faggotry aside, I don't care, that's kickass.





Yessiree!  As is true of this one..  Who the FUCK are you!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)

Jinx!


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2017)

I love the riffs on this one


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>






Definitely an underrated band.  I don't particularly care for their music but they are very good musicians.  I always preferred these guys...and it just makes it into the '70's!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

I like the Seeker and Eminence Front, as well as some others.  The Who was a good band.    I listen to a lot of different styles of music, but I think the classic rock is my favorite.  (These may or may not be from the 70s - could be 60s or early 80s - not really sure - close enough! )


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)

Winner for "The Seeker"


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

I've always liked the southern rock too.  CCR is a great band.  Did you know they were really from California though?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I've always liked the southern rock too.  CCR is a great band.  *Did you know they were really from California though?*


 What? Prove that! 

These boys ain't from no California. I know all about dat dere. Sknyrrrr!

The biggest were these guys, Skynyrd, Hatchet, and the Allmans, in no particular order.

Fogarty ain't from Loosiana?   The Outlaws are fantastic.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've always liked the southern rock too.  CCR is a great band.  *Did you know they were really from California though?*
> ...



*Creedence Clearwater Revival*, often informally abbreviated to *Creedence* or *CCR*, was an American rock band active in the late 1960s and early 1970s. The band consisted of lead vocalist, lead guitarist, and primary songwriter John Fogerty, his brother rhythm guitarist Tom Fogerty, bassist Stu Cook and drummer Doug Clifford. Their musical style encompassed the roots rock,[1] swamp rock,[2] and blues rock[3] genres. *Despite their San Francisco Bay Area origins*, they played in a Southern rock style, with lyrics about bayous, catfish, the Mississippi River, and other popular elements of Southern United States iconography, as well as political and socially-conscious lyrics about topics including the Vietnam War.[4] The band performed at 1969's famed Woodstock Festival.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've always liked the southern rock too.  CCR is a great band.  *Did you know they were really from California though?*
> ...



I love this song from Allman Bros.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

A couple of my favorite Joe Walsh tunes.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  Joe sure has some strange tics going on when he's playing guitar.  Lol.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

I LOVE this song!  One of my favorite songs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)

70s


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2017)

1 more and ni ni


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> 70s



Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> 1 more and ni ni



Nightie night!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## 1stRambo (Mar 31, 2017)

1stRambo said:


> Yo, special song for you girl?
> 
> "GTP"


Yo,
www.youtube.com/watch?v=go_tRctLmbc

"GTP"


----------



## Dalia (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2017)

*We're On Our Way Home - Brainstorm*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2017)

*Sliced Tomatoes - The Just Brothers*


----------



## froggy (May 14, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 22, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 3, 2017)




----------

